# Jeff Rapp's 2015 Butler Show Pictures 2 of 2



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2015)

Pictures taken by Howard Gordon


----------



## mike j (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice photo's, now I wish I'd made it there even more so since I saw Bikewhorder's photo's of the event. Anyway, saving for Dudley & Copake. Word has it in the reptilian community that there could be a major slitherfest at Copake.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like Sam Fitzsimmons is like a real life Gandalf?  He's so cool, I want to be just like him when I grow up.





[video=youtube;yw4_3Dm2Kq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw4_3Dm2Kq8[/video]


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos. I've got too make it to this meet sometime. Been trying for a while.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pics--I see a lot of the 'usual suspects' there! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Does anyone else feel like Sam Fitzsimmons is like a real life Gandalf?  He's so cool, I want to be just like him when I grow up.
> 
> View attachment 192462
> 
> [video=youtube;yw4_3Dm2Kq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw4_3Dm2Kq8[/video]



 I think you may be on to something there, Chris.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 22, 2015)

*Sam Fitzsimmons*

about 15 years ago ,  also shown Paul Grimshaw ,who I worked with for the Schwinn Museum in Chicago


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 22, 2015)

*2015 butler show*

sam is a super nice guy to talk to. he sells a lot of neet stuff all ways see him at memory lane and ann arbor   from bicycle larry


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 25, 2015)

Sam is my hero. I spent more time in his booth that my own. I dug through a bunch of smelly suitcases and managed to buy a bunch of 6day race photos Sam got from the Jackie Simes Estate.  I bought that sweet Schwinn cap I'm holding from Curtis after he bought it from a very nice English gentleman and his son who raced professionally in Europe during the 80s. I picked up a US National Team Jersey from those genteel man as well. I really enjoyed that swap.  





I wasn't allowed to buy this photo from the Newark, New Jersey track and Jackie Simes after winning Junior Nationals.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 25, 2015)

I too have had the pleasure of meeting Sam. A stand up guy very knowledgeable.


----------

